
Introducing Tank, a very high performance log - markpapadakis
https://medium.com/@markpapadakis/introducing-tank-a-very-high-performance-log-7957ee4c4a89#.fz8tpqfjj
======
deadmutex
Wish the post talked real numbers, as "very high throughput and very low
latency" means very different things to different people. For example, a 1
millisecond latency is "very low latency" for web related things, but might be
a lifetime when comparing it to a top of the line trading application.

~~~
markpapadakis
You are right, I should have elaborated on those claims, and I plan to add a
relevant Wiki page to address this shortcoming. However, you can use the tank-
cli bm command to benchmark client to broker to client (end to end) latency.

We get sub-ms (a few hundred microseconds) latency here, and even on a very
busy Tank broker (it takes effort to get there), I don't foresee situations
where you can get over 1ms latency for any operation.

For throughput, Tank relies on sendfile() and readahead() for very high
throughput - and thanks to the very tight packing of the messages, you will
likely saturate your disk/network easily.

------
dozzie
It would be much less confusing if you didn't compare a storage mechanism
(append-only log) to message transporters (Kafka).

------
_jezell_
Would love to see a non JVM kafka alternative. But, I wish people would stop
building infrastructure with C/C++ when there are safer alternatives like rust
and go.

~~~
LaurenceW1
Really? Safer? How about writing things in languages that are more mature
instead of hoping on the newest bandwagon.

~~~
_jezell_
Said the assembly programmer to the C programmer.

------
continuations
How does this compare to ZeroMQ?

~~~
markpapadakis
This is a message broker. You can publish messages to it, and it will retain
them for as long as you want(it supports retention and compaction semantics),
and you can consume the messages, starting from any message(messages are
identified by sequence numbers). This is similar to Apache Kafka and - to a
lesser extent - Azure Events Hub )

